# The new look coming to us...



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

MrBirdman, DesignGears, Kov, CaptainKrtek, R1Lover and myself and lots of people helping out, have been cleaning house to bring you the ultimate experience. We have let a few people in and check it out, it isn't done yet but we want to share. Here is a small list of some things we are focusing on that may interest you.


Clean up broken code.
Full revamp of header and ad placement to stay out of the way of our users making a very exciting and pleasurable experience.
New theme, similar but more appeasing to the users.
Revamped and simple mod system making modifications more simple to showcase.
Complete revamp of News site along with a little more focus on news. (We are strict about what we report on, i.e. minimal rehashing)
Much more but we are excited to show some screen shots soon.

Much love to the users/devs/mods/themers/news team/hackers who have made this happen.

b16


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I like the new layout, but where's the ICS theme?


----------



## rooy (Jan 19, 2012)

The new layout is a bit wide. Now I have to side scroll at my normal window width.


----------



## moojr (Dec 21, 2011)

I really like the new layout. Very clean, easy to navigate and aesthetically pleasing. Great work!


----------



## Drocka (Jul 24, 2011)

I can see the ICS in it but its not completely ICS. But honestly I like it


----------



## Stryder (Oct 22, 2011)

I like it! Looks clean


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I like it, very professional looking.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Very clean indeed. So much more professional looking than some of the other sites around. Hard to take some of those seriously


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree with everybody else, nice and crisp, easy to navigate, great job!


----------



## paul247 (Dec 27, 2011)

I like the new mobile site for the most part. Being able to go to the beginning and end of threads was something I always wanted. One thing that seems to be missing is a button to return to the most recent forum. other then that it is improved.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

paul247 said:


> I like the new mobile site for the most part. Being able to go to the beginning and end of threads was something I always wanted. One thing that seems to be missing is a button to return to the most recent forum. other then that it is improved.


My thoughts exactly.

Except that the page buttons sometimes block the reply button, but I'm sure you guys are still tweaking everything. Thanks!


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

some feedback is that some of the data doesn't look to be justified properly. For example, on my computer screen the subscribe option is in th middle of the page where as rate is left justified (but spaced way on top of the first post) and the twitter, facebook, g+ etc are right justified.


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Overall it looks nice, but now I have 3.5 inch margins on either side. I liked it better when it filled my 22 inch monitors. Looks like the site isn't configured for wide screen. If its still WIP please disregard. I love this forum BTW. You guys do a good job of keeping the site fun.


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

I think the news articles font is too big. I like the headlines to stand out, but IMO, it is a bit over the top.

Aside from that, I think it looks much better than the old page.

Great work!


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Love the new look guys! Nice work. Very clean. Couldn't be happier


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

The gradient in the background is so-so... but otherwise it looks great!
Edit: I like "thanks" better than "rep" and I just noticed that the buttons below people's images ans the Quote and Miltiquote buttons could use some work.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

Liking the new look, but for some reason scrolling doesn't seem so smooth on my mac, seems fine on my ubuntu box though


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

skaforey said:


> I think the news articles font is too big. I like the headlines to stand out, but IMO, it is a bit over the top.
> 
> Aside from that, I think it looks much better than the old page.
> 
> Great work!


That, and not everyone is able to afford HD monitors. So the few of us that are restricted to 1024x768 is a bit of a nuisance to scroll through the site.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

mandog202 said:


> That, and not everyone is able to afford HD monitors. So the few of us that are restricted to 1024x768 is a bit of a nuisance to scroll through the site.


 We may tweak the sizes a bit.

Glad everyone is liking it though, we worked very hard to bring the final professional look.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

b16 said:


> I am running Mac OSX 10.7.2 runs swell here. May be CSS3 related. Which browser?


Chrome and safari on 10.6.8

edit: upgraded to 10.7.2 and it's still rough


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

b16 said:


> We are working on a more streamlined BG at the moment. The buttons go along with the theme, what do you mean by 'use some work'?


Like the Report button is taller than the Quote and Multiquote buttons. They would look better as the same height.
Also I notice that the navigation at the top is Forum/Subforum now instead of RootzWiki/Forum/Subforum. I liked it better with the forum index in the navigation.


----------



## Stadsport (Dec 27, 2011)

mandog202 said:


> Liking the new look, but for some reason scrolling doesn't seem so smooth on my mac, seems fine on my ubuntu box though


Yeah, scrolling is REALLY laggy on my Thinkpad. C2D 2.2ghz, 4GB RAM, Windows 7 x64, Chrome. No other sites are laggy like this...









Looks nice, though.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

anyone else notice that while browsing the site recently the thanks/rep was missing?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Found a little visual bug


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Browsing the mobile site on browser+ now, is perfect. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

i liked the older version better. at least it took up the whole screen where this version is for an old CRT screen. it's not good to force a new layout before testing it with us guys. i had no clue whatsoever of this layout until i stumbled upon it. i can get used to it but please let us know that it is changing, and please please make it available for a widescreen display like the old one.


----------



## jasKaos (Jan 28, 2012)

Love the visuals of this site, so glad I found it!  I'm ready to help make this place even more active!


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

News is too big, I can only fit one or two articles on a page when before i could see 4 or 5. Icons for the forum are ugly (like on the left side of subforums.) Other than that it's great.


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

mfw changes:









also: this is a BIG improvement over what we had before... much more streamlined


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

Why not make the theme responsive? (widths responding to the max-width of the screen).
Also if you need help or want ideas to revamp the style even more, i wouldnt mind helping.


----------



## Bots (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah scrolling is really laggy for me too, both in Ubuntu and Win7.


----------



## Swiftmazda (Oct 29, 2011)

Looking good! Keep up the great work.  I'm not experiencing any lag here on Win7. The only thing that's taking a little while to grow on me is the gradiant background, but that's not a big deal.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

on the mobile site, the page numbers are HUGE. im ecstatic that they have finally been added, but can we get them a little bit smaller?


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

rooy said:


> The new layout is a bit wide. Now I have to side scroll at my normal window width.


It's extremely small for me, wish the theme wasn't fixed..


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

MasterTM said:


> It's extremely small for me, wish the theme wasn't fixed..


im at a 1680x1050 on a 23" widescreen and its fine for me.
they could easily fix that though (with media-queries) (if you guyz want, i can prepare a userstyle with a quick dirty fix, till they fix it).

*edit*: try this and tell me if its any better:
http://userstyles.or...max-width-fixer (make sure to pick same option in both checkboxes).


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

Varemenos said:


> im at a 1680x1050 on a 23" widescreen and its fine for me.
> they could easily fix that though (with media-queries) (if you guyz want, i can prepare a userstyle with a quick dirty fix, till they fix it).
> 
> *edit*: try this and tell me if its any better:
> http://userstyles.or...max-width-fixer (make sure to pick same option in both checkboxes).


Thanks, I am on a 1900x1080 so I set this to what I like best.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry for not filling anyone in, it just happened to work for us better this way. We worked super hard at this, so just know we didn't do just anything without thinking of consequences, we went with our best options while keeping ads out of peoples posts. Its about ergonomics here, and the other thing is, we went with the most popular resolutions. Thanks for all the kind words guys!


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

b16 said:


> Sorry for not filling anyone in, it just happened to work for us better this way. We worked super hard at this, so just know we didn't do just anything without thinking of consequences, we went with our best options while keeping ads out of peoples posts. Its about ergonomics here, and the other thing is, we went with the most popular resolutions. Thanks for all the kind words guys!


With media queries or responsive layouts you dont have to worry about resolutions, they will adapt to the user's screen, just saying...


----------



## paul247 (Dec 27, 2011)

b16 said:


> Sorry for not filling anyone in, it just happened to work for us better this way. We worked super hard at this, so just know we didn't do just anything without thinking of consequences, we went with our best options while keeping ads out of peoples posts. Its about ergonomics here, and the other thing is, we went with the most popular resolutions. Thanks for all the kind words guys!


Any chance for a button in mobile site to return to the most recent forum? Really missing that


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Miss using my entire browser to read, hate being all bunched up in the middle.

Only complaint, rest looks good. Well done.


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Miss using my entire browser to read, hate being all bunched up in the middle.
> 
> Only complaint, rest looks good. Well done.


use this userstyle and pick "Fluid" as your desired width option.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

b16 said:


> Sorry for not filling anyone in, it just happened to work for us better this way. We worked super hard at this, so just know we didn't do just anything without thinking of consequences, we went with our best options while keeping ads out of peoples posts. Its about ergonomics here, and the other thing is, we went with the most popular resolutions. Thanks for all the kind words guys!


thanks for responding b16. the new layout is growing on me, but as a suggestion to make the site more widely user friendly, i think that this layout should be stuck with for a while so there is a chance for the particular layout to grow. if anything, what i like to see as a forum user is the ability to have options to make the page more pleasing to the eye while still remaining to the parameters that make the forum work. theming is a great additive to a successful forum and i feel like lately new layouts are coming out before there is a chance for the last one to get a good theme, which in my case a dark theme is preferable. also, in the future it would be nice to see the layout fit my widescreen display again like the last layout did. what i am suggesting, and i don't know if it is possible but it seems feasible, is an option in the settings to choose whether the site displays in a suitable format for slimscreen or widescreen displays accordingly. either way, you guys do a great job here and this site is the best for it's criteria IMO. please, just pace yourselves a little more. i used to be very active in the playstation forums, but when they overhauled their forums from lithium to jive, i as well as many others left and never looked back because they completely ruined the greatness their forums once had


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Varemenos said:


> use this userstyle and pick "Fluid" as your desired width option.


Thanks for that.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Let me explain a tiny bit more as to why we did/had-to do these things and changes. The main reason was to help those with huge screens not have to strain their eyes scrolling laterally while reading, it isn't that we didn't take anyone into consideration, we kept a macbook air, xoom, transformer and iPad 2 along with our 21.5" monitors, on the site at all times so we could get a feel for the width.

We also wanted a width that didn't leave all kinds of blank space between forum name and user posts, at the same time we didn't want something that scrunched up the news page at the smaller width. The icons, well most don't like them and without wasting bandwidth we went with an ICS related theme and kanged emoticons. The rest was made by us lol.

This isn't my site, I just work here for you guys and all input is welcome and thanks for the constructive criticism, we still hope you consider it the best looking Android site around.


----------



## major_works (Jun 19, 2011)

The new mobile app is terrible. I'd like to see you revert to the previous version.


----------



## mondos (Nov 26, 2011)

I actually liked the old version.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Appreicate the feedback and understand its a work in progess. Any take on how long this setup is going to remain in tact? 


b16 said:


> SNIP


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I find it nearly impossible to hit the "last page" button on the mobile site unless I hold the phone in landscape mode (and sometimes it still won't work). Is this just me?

Using ics browser+


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

minor bug report in:
.post_block{
}

remove border-bottom, it adds a line right over the header of the next post which make it looks like there is a problem with its border-radius


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Varemenos said:


> minor bug report in:
> .post_block{
> }
> 
> remove border-bottom, it adds a line right over the header of the next post which make it looks like there is a problem with its border-radius


FIXED!!! Thanks man!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Are we going to get the gradient changed or not? It really strains my eyes.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Also if you go in to the galaxy nexus section it seems that the names of the forum is mis placed or not lined properly.


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

another minor bug report:

.input_submit{
}

remove the border cause it adds a weird grey look at the curved corners (check the "Reply" and "Save Changes" buttons for example).

Also, why doesnt the "edit" button have a border, like the other buttons?


----------



## Azurewings125 (Dec 7, 2011)

The new visuals are nice, an improvement over the old layout. Thanks for making things look more professional, definitely makes it stand out from other forums.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Got rid of gradient guys


----------



## david617 (Dec 21, 2011)

paul247 said:


> Any chance for a button in mobile site to return to the most recent forum? Really missing that


+ 1 to that. Really annoying in mobile to have to go to bookmarks/ history to get beck to the forum I was in.

Other than that, good job with the mobile sit. Definitely a HUGE improvement.


----------



## david617 (Dec 21, 2011)

sorry if this is off topic, but what format does my avatar pic have to be. i tried jpg cmyk/rgb and png, but the website wont accept it.
thanks


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

b16 said:


> Got rid of gradient guys


Looks like it came back again
Edit: looks like it appears sometimes, and sometimes it dosent


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Looks like it came back again
> Edit: looks like it appears sometimes, and sometimes it dosent


you have to clear your cache. our site loves to cache things in your browser.

or just hard refresh (F5)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I love the new look at home but my sweet work is using IE7 which sucks lol. I'll scroll down and posts disappear if I go too far down. Nothing that can be done considering IE7 is ancient garbage now. Got to love mobile/tapatalk 










^^ IE7 RULES!!!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

A black BKG would "pop" better









I know i know. Would cause issues....i know


----------



## Tigerwolf (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello. I'm brand new here, so I can't comment on how the new site compares with the old one, but I must point out that the current site is *VERY* problematic on 1024x768 screens, at least with the latest Firefox.

Most significantly, *you can't log out* because the top black title bar spills over beyond the right side of the screen, and it's cut of just right of the little down arrow. This bar does not scroll, unlike the rest of the screen below it. Therefore, you can't see, much less click on, the Sign Out button! (Shades of Hotel California...)

In addition, reading articles becomes annoying because of having to scroll to see what's spilled off the right side.

I humbly implore you to fix this. If dynamic screen sizing isn't possible, at least make the top bar narrow enough or put the menu items close enough together to use on 1024 screens. 800 might even be appropriate for some tablets I've seen.

Also bear in mind that installing some 'styling' plug-in to browsers that might allow some correction, or using a different browser altogether, is simply not permitted by many companies who maintain strict controls over machine software configuration and setup.


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

Tigerwolf said:


> Also bear in mind that installing some 'styling' plug-in to browsers that might allow some correction, or using a different browser altogether, is simply not permitted by many companies who maintain strict controls over machine software configuration and setup.


Ya i made the userstyle as temporary fix till they fixed it themselves.

also, not sure if this was indented or not but in "div.blockquote" the left-border-color is different from the others.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Just noticed a bug. Profiles view incorrectly with a custom background.
See: http://rootzwiki.com/user/55721-jellybellys/


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Just noticed a bug. Profiles view incorrectly with a custom background.
> See: http://rootzwiki.com...21-jellybellys/


That is totally fine to be honest, its all in user settings.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

b16 said:


> That is totally fine to be honest, its all in user settings.


Im on Google Chrome. Do you see that the page width is not fixed width when there are customizations too?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Im on Google Chrome. Do you see that the page width is not fixed width when there are customizations too?


Yep.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

rooy said:


> ...We may tweak the sizes a bit...


For Pete's sake, "tweak the sizes a bit"! The fixed screen width is driving me nuts! Honestly, I visit Rootz less now since scrolling side to side is such a nuisance on a regular monitor. Gonna try Stylish in Firefox at home, which should not be necessary just to make a site useable, but can't do that at work, so no more lunch browsing.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

In the Galaxy nexus dev forums, some threads have an addtional tag after their name (Kernel, ROM, Script, Recovery), but the tags don't match what the thread is for. Is this just a WIP that's currently not working correctly? I remember for a while these tags were all color coded and I really liked the feature, made it pop in just the right way when browsing for one category of post.

Also, when browsing on my phone (chrome beta), the twitter/g+/fb buttons obscure the thread page navigation buttons. The bubbles that pop up and let me know how many people have liked the thread, that is.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

joeblow789 said:


> For Pete's sake, "tweak the sizes a bit"! The fixed screen width is driving me nuts! Honestly, I visit Rootz less now since scrolling side to side is such a nuisance on a regular monitor. Gonna try Stylish in Firefox at home, which should not be necessary just to make a site useable, but can't do that at work, so no more lunch browsing.


You should not have any problems at all, it has been tested on all resolutions, have you checked if you are zoomed in?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> In the Galaxy nexus dev forums, some threads have an addtional tag after their name (Kernel, ROM, Script, Recovery), but the tags don't match what the thread is for. Is this just a WIP that's currently not working correctly? I remember for a while these tags were all color coded and I really liked the feature, made it pop in just the right way when browsing for one category of post.
> 
> Also, when browsing on my phone (chrome beta), the twitter/g+/fb buttons obscure the thread page navigation buttons. The bubbles that pop up and let me know how many people have liked the thread, that is.


Which section? That happens to be in settings for that forum, just let me know and I will fix it.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

b16 said:


> Which section? That happens to be in settings for that forum, just let me know and I will fix it.


http://rootzwiki.com/forum/362-cdma-galaxy-nexus-development/

A lot of ROMs are listed as Kernels and a lot of Kernels are listed as ROMs in a little box after the page numbers.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

b16 said:


> You should not have any problems at all, it has been tested on all resolutions, have you checked if you are zoomed in?


Hmm, very interesting. I've never zoomed anything in my life, but I did try zooming out in FF 3.6.28 & it appears to stick. Two caveats, though:
I had previously installed Stylish to fix the problem, so even though I disabled it, I'm not smart enough to know if it's still affecting the rendering in some way.
Resetting the zoom in FF 3.6.28 returns the page to a nonsense width on a 4:3 monitor @ 1024x768, so either I've got some unique setup mangling things or there's still some fundamental quirk in the Rootz layout. I am running Online Armor firewall, NoScript (scripting allowed for Rootz), Flashblock, AdBlock Plus, and maybe some hosts file tweaks (can't remember).


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

b16 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...us-development/
> 
> A lot of ROMs are listed as Kernels and a lot of Kernels are listed as ROMs in a little box after the page numbers.


Also http://rootzwiki.com...y-nexus-themes/
And the GSM version forums as well:
http://rootzwiki.com...us-development/
http://rootzwiki.com...y-nexus-themes/

Edit: Actually, blindly clicking through to the dev forums in the samsung section, it looks like none of these have it working correctly. Maybe the whole system is borked?


----------

